# Two eggs



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

Two eggs fell out of a tree in our garden today and broke on the patio...


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

aikidoamigo said:


> Two eggs fell out of a tree in our garden today and broke on the patio...


Great.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Eat two a day and they may help you lose weight......


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Why don't you keep them in the fridge or a cupboard like anyone else.

Sorry the way it's worded will promote other similar responses, We've had to recover hatchlings before, not a pleasant task.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We've had to recover hatchlings before, not pleasant.


We've never had to recover a pleasant either! :roll:


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Magpies?


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

This is a cuckoo post


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Some people are just plain insensitive  

lightly boiled and with soldiers please  

Sorry tasteless joke

yummy


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I came home one day to find a young Magpie in our garden being eyed up by two cats and I new it must have fallen out of a nest in the 50 feet beech tree next to our house.
I had two choices, either to wring it's neck or climb up the tree and put it back.
As a child I spent most of my life up trees and cliffs etc so luckily for the magpie I chose the latter.
Although it was not as easy as it was in my childhood, especially with a magpie in one hand, I managed to get up far enough underneath the nest to be able to just toss it back in with the tips of my fingers.
Unfortunately tossing the bird back in scared the four other inhabitants, which I hadn't seen, so much that they all shot out in different directions and tumbled down onto the ground.
I had to search around for a duffle bag to put them in and repeat the experience.
The next one will get it's neck wrung.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

BillCreer said:


> The next one will get it's neck wrung.


Best thing for magpies. Villainous birds that destroy more nests than any other bird.

Dick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

They're not villainess, they are Magpies to give them a human trait is an insult to them, they're only doing what Magpies doo, like Cuckoos stealing a nest, it's what they do, although we don't like it much, but they are a truly handsome bird with some crazy antics sometimes.

No I'm not a fanatical bird lover, but the animal kingdom is rarely kind to others of the same or other species.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Magpies, yes they are handsome and intelligent birds with a lot of folk lore attached to them,.30 years ago a group of 2 or three were to be remarked upon.

Lately, since they have been given a certain amount of protection as part of the crow family, I have counted flocks in their dozens. To see a large group of them working their way down a hedgerow in spring is heartbreaking.

I don’t deny there is a place for them and in the totally natural world as their prey gets scarce so would they, but that is not how the world is now. Are we prepared for song bird numbers to drop even lower?

Dick


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree with Dick.

It may be natural behaviour, but how much of our countryside is truly natural?

Answer - almost none.

It all has to be managed in one way or another, and if we want to protect songbirds against *over *exploitation by increasing numbers of magpies (note the word "over" :wink: ) I don't see anything wrong with controlling their numbers.

How many people who rail against culling in any form would get worked up about killing a rat? (Rhatorical question! :lol: :lol: )

Just my opinion.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> I agree with Dick.
> 
> It may be natural behaviour, but how much of our countryside is truly natural?
> 
> ...


You are fully entitled to your opinion Dave even if it is wrong :wink: :wink: Only kidding, everything is now micro managed, from the molecular on up to us, we no longer have any control, maybe it's time to take some back like they do in other countries.

As for natural countryside, GB would again be a huge forest, not sure I'd want that, as much as I like trees, they do look better from a distance, or up close, but too many and you see nothing else.


----------

